# Best hip packs for MTB



## Premrl77 (11 mo ago)

I'm looking for a hip pack and i would like to see some of your reccomendations.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

What are you looking for in a hip pack?
Storage?
Water carrying capacity?
Lightweight?
Breath-ability?


----------



## Premrl77 (11 mo ago)

I was looking at the Evoc 3l pro. Something like that


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I had a camelback hip pack (don't recall which one exactly) and went with that Evoc. I no longer need a backpack for long rides as the Evoc can carry 1.5 liters + 2 water bottles. And with a frame mount bottle and a water filter, I can be out all day (8+hrs) without a sweaty back.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

I am waiting on a Dakine Seeker 6L hip pack. Usually i run a Osprey Raptor Hydration pack though.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a few, only two of which I really care for. My Bontrager Rapid Pack gets used for shorter rides and racing, and the Dakine Hot Laps for long rides. I can fit 3 bottles on my hardtail + 2 bottles in the Hot Laps which is a good amount of fuel if you run calories in your bottles.

I also have a Weevil Burro Sak, which I’m not a huge fan of because of the buckle and overall quality. It’s also a big pack but only fits one bottle, which isn’t even easily accessible.

I can’t speak much on the packs with bladders in them. I tried one of those early on and thought it was the goofiest, most awkward design ever so I got rid of it.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

Premrl77 said:


> I was looking at the Evoc 3l pro. Something like that


That’s the one I have and it works great, I’ve been happy with my purchase. Comfortable enough that I don’t notice it within a couple minutes of starting a ride.


----------



## Premrl77 (11 mo ago)

Yea i already have the evoc pouch 1l but i want something a bit bigger. What are your opinions on the bladder is it really a game changer cause i don't want to pay 30€ extra if the bottles work better.


----------



## Premrl77 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the answers and hopefully there will be some more


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

The Evoc 3L is excellent but it's bigger than many people seem to want. More of a backpack replacement. I love it because I typically wear a full-face and like having a bladder and hose for water. There's also tons of room for all sorts of kit. However, one can get by with a more minimal pack too. I have an Osprey Duro Solo when I only need a tiny bit of water, multitool, and phone.

I've also owned a Camelbak bladder hip pack (Repack) and it bounced around way more than the Evoc. The waist cinch also loosened. The EVOC PRO 3L is head and shoulders better than any other large waist-mounted system I've tried.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

Premrl77 said:


> Yea i already have the evoc pouch 1l but i want something a bit bigger. What are your opinions on the bladder is it really a game changer cause i don't want to pay 30€ extra if the bottles work better.


I’ve used this one on rides over 100F/40C and there’s only been a couple rides where I’ve drank the full amount, most times I have plenty of water left over. I haven’t tried the 1L bladder, so I can’t comment about whether there’s a big enough difference to say it’s a game changer. It is nice to have the option to also carry 2 bottles in the pouch, or take out the bladder and just carry a water bottle or two. Plenty of space to carry snacks and tools if you carry them on you, but maybe a bit overkill if you don’t. The wide Velcro strap is a nice comfort factor as well.

I’m not sure how much space is in the pouch with a full bladder, but maybe you can just buy a larger bladder from Evoc or Hydrapak.com and use your existing pack.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I did a lot of research on this before pulling the trigger. I chose the Evoc Pro 3L / with bladder. I’ve been using it for maybe six months. Love it, and I chose it because it made top choice with every hip pack shootout I found.

Theres an option without the bladder which cuts the cost about $30.

This cost is with bladder:









The 6 Best Mountain Bike Hip Packs of 2023


Interested in a mountain bike hip pack? We purchased 10 of the most intriguing options available today to put through our highly detailed and...




www.outdoorgearlab.com













*Rather than me giving you the rundown, this video gives you what you need. They thought of everything with this pack. Is it more expensive than most others on the market? Yes. 
But, you get what you pay for in the engineering department here: Watch the video for the rundown of what I’m talking about. Not many products get me this pumped, this one does.*


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Google is your friend, until it isn't:

Enduro Mountain Bike Magazine, 24 packs reviewed


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the Podium Flow belt. It carries one bottle and had a compartment just big enough to put my keys, wallet, a bar, and if necessary a thin windbreaker. The size for me as a smaller dude is just right. I've tried larger hip packs and they did not sit right with me. If I'm going bigger...I just going to use my Dakine Shuttle backpack.






Buy Podium® Flow™ Belt 21 oz And More | CamelBak


Find Podium® Flow™ Belt 21 oz and more hydration products today at CamelBak!




www.camelbak.com


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

REZEN said:


> Google is your friend, until it isn't:
> 
> Enduro Mountain Bike Magazine, 24 packs reviewed


I haven’t seen this shootout. And once again this lengthy review of many hip packs agrees that the Evoc 3L Pro is the best designed all rounder. Top honors again. Of course there are a lot of great designs out there. Some more minimalist as this one. I want one that can carry what I need and is tough with a well thought out design of our needs towards our sport, the Evoc stands out.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

This is what I have been using for years: Deluxe Hip Sack


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I've got an Osprey bottle pack I use when I need more storage space (can easily fit a 750ml folding bottle, snacks, tools, and pump, as well as two full size bottles), but it has two major drawbacks compared to my favored 'daily': 1) it's a bit bouncy loaded, and 2) it is relatively difficult to pull bottles.

My favored pack for when I need to carry multiple bottles--but everything else can live on the bike--is a Lab Austere. Super light without stupid lightweight materials, and just enough room to stuff phone, wallet, keys, and a few snacks. There's a stretchy bit so you can stuff cool rocks you find into the pack (or a shell, whatever). Doesn't bounce unless you're doing dumb stuff.

I don't personally like to deal with bladders anymore. Bottles are easier to clean, less excess weight, and can be easily shared if necessary.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

I have the Osprey Seral 7 which is great, but I did just pick up a Raptor 14 for spring/fall riding here in the NE, also riding with the family and maybe having to carry someone's jacket etc... and now coaching my son's race team where i might need to carry a bit more with me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

wschruba said:


> I don't personally like to deal with bladders anymore. Bottles are easier to clean, less excess weight, and can be easily shared if necessary.


Another great part of the Evoc design. It comes with or without a bladder. Easily removed if you opt for the bladder included. It also has two spots for two water bottles

1] Run the bladder and two bottles or one bottle on the pack plus bottles on the bike.

2] Run without bladder and have two bottles on the pack and one or two on the bike.

Lots of options. They really did think of everything with this design. Watch the video above to see all.


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

I have the dakine hotlaps 5l and I love it. I won’t be going back to a back pack anytime soon. So comfy I just leave it loaded up with all the gear and food I would take on a long ride all the time. I did add a quick disconnect fitting on the hose to make it easier to get the bladder in and out. Big fan of the hip pack.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I bought an Osprey Seral 7 last year for the "littler rides" where I didn't need much stuff. 1.5L water, and a little room for a snack.
It was well made and proved durable. really good pack overall, but not without fault. the hose clip magnet was trash. I bought a cheap retractable scuba regulator lanyard and put a split key-ring around the hose. Now when I drop the hose, it 'self-retracts' to my hip.








Occasionally, on super sweaty rides the waist would slip a bit and the pack would sag. Not a problem on the usual ride.

My biggest problem was unforseen however... wearing it for more than an hour or so gave m crippling flank and low back pain. Like I thought I was passing a kidney stone. I even went to the ER once. Fearing dehydration I began wearing my 3L USWE Patriot 15....After months of no pain, I used the Osprey ONCE for a 2-hour ride on a coolr fall day, and within hours post ride, I had 6/10 low back pain. My back does not like hip packs I guess.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Another great part of the Evoc design. It comes with or without a bladder. Easily removed if you opt for the bladder included. It also has two spots for two water bottles
> 
> 1] Run the bladder and two bottles or one bottle on the pack plus bottles on the bike.
> 
> ...


It seems like a nice pack, but like my Osprey, also quite a bit of space that I'm not usually using. 

For reference:









_sans _strange bottle choice, but quite a difference in size. Small, welcome change versus what I've tried on/used before: the bottles sit at an angle for you to grab them, as opposed to the usual 'straight up' setup elsewhere.

If I didn't already own the Osprey (which I use 2-3 times a year), I might consider the Evoc, only because someone else recommended it, even.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

I personally don't do epic climb days, but epic shuttle days I will do, so I rarely need more than a water bottle. However I hate carrying my phone in my pockets, so I got the Evoc Hip Pouch 1L, as that allows me to take my strap that holds my C02, tire lever off and put those items in.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Check out the PNW Rover. Versatile and super comfortable even when fully loaded.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

I have the Evoc pro 3L with bladder. When the bladder is full it makes it hard to put stuff in the storage area, the bladder bulges out and takes up a lot of room. I usually only have a multi tool, some tire levers and sometimes my phone. 

The side pouches on the waist belt are great for a few gels and your car keys. I use the little loops on the bottom of the pack with some nitize gear ties to hold my lezyne tire pump, and strap a tube under my seat. 

Good luck getting a bottle back into the side holders while riding. 

I like the pack overall and would buy it again. But its not great for long expeditions if you need to take a lot of stuff.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I’ve got a Dakine Hot Laps (pretty small), and an Osprey Savu (it’s fairly large and holds two bottles).

I don’t do bladders anymore— too much work to keep them clean.

I prefer the smaller one. I really can’t stand to be weighed down— but the large one is still better than a backpack. I really only use that one on really long rides, and I use two bottles with it and one on the bike. Some rides I’ll stash a bottle in the woods if I know I’m going to loop back around to it.

I really just prefer to put the water on the bike and rely on the small hip pack for minimalist tools. I run pretty heavy casings and bomb-proof components, so my bikes seldom have any issues.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

These intrigue me. I don't really care for riding with my hydration pack, and I don't really know if it's wearing the pack or fiddling with the bladder (I just use water but add ice or freeze bottles).

I do like the idea of getting phone, keys and wallet out of pockets, but carry a multitool, CO2 and levers in an under-saddle bag. So I am not much concerned about carrying a lot, although a place to stow a fleece when a ride starts cold and gets warm might be nice.

A couple of questions: 

1) do these drag down your shorts at all? Moving around over and on the saddle seems to drag my shorts down and I wonder if these would contribute; and

2) are the two-bottle models "unbalanced" carrying just one?


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Those of us who have Dad bods and beer bellies cannot wear waist packs.
I have tried a few. They sag and don't stay in place. Frustrates me to no end.
And no....age and time restraints are my enemy on waist size.
And beer is good.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

1spd1way said:


> Those of us who have Dad bods and beer bellies cannot wear waist packs.
> I have tried a few. They sag and don't stay in place. Frustrates me to no end.
> And no....age and time restraints are my enemy on waist size.
> And beer is good.


That's the funny thing. First, seems the polynylon material of most baggies is apt to get slick when sweaty, and slides down over polynylon underpants, whether they be regular underpants or a chamois.

When I'm thiccc, I guess my guts push them down (really more of a problem in back), and when I'm not thiccc, they just don't stay up, even the drawstring ones. They don't fall down/off, but at any break, I am liable to be hoisting them up and at times the crotch will drop enough to catch on my saddle.

I am thinking that getting my keys phone and wallet out of the shorts might help with that, but the pack itself might make it worse.


----------



## wishiwasbiking (Nov 10, 2019)

TwiceHorn said:


> These intrigue me. I don't really care for riding with my hydration pack, and I don't really know if it's wearing the pack or fiddling with the bladder (I just use water but add ice or freeze bottles).
> 
> I do like the idea of getting phone, keys and wallet out of pockets, but carry a multitool, CO2 and levers in an under-saddle bag. So I am not much concerned about carrying a lot, although a place to stow a fleece when a ride starts cold and gets warm might be nice.
> 
> ...


I have two hip packs, the Evoc pro 3l and dakine hot laps 2l that can carry two bottles.

I hate the bladder, too much fiddling to get ready and never quite sits right, I like the hip pack to be flat on my back and the bladder always feels football shaped and moves around more.

the dakine is my go to, if it is an hour ride, I just carry a bottle on the bike and keys, wallet, phone, tool in the pack. If 2-3 hrs then I add a bottle on the pack, if longer or on a really hot day, two on the pack. I like to strap the pack over the top lip of my shorts so it doesn’t move at all and doesn’t pull down my shorts at all. And for me, it never really feels unbalanced.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

wishiwasbiking said:


> I have two hip packs, the Evoc pro 3l and dakine hot laps 2l that can carry two bottles.
> 
> I hate the bladder, too much fiddling to get ready and never quite sits right, I like the hip pack to be flat on my back and the bladder always feels football shaped and moves around more.
> 
> the dakine is my go to, if it is an hour ride, I just carry a bottle on the bike and keys, wallet, phone, tool in the pack. If 2-3 hrs then I add a bottle on the pack, if longer or on a really hot day, two on the pack. I like to strap the pack over the top lip of my shorts so it doesn’t move at all and doesn’t pull down my shorts at all. And for me, it never really feels unbalanced.


Thanks!

Seems like the Hot Laps 2 may be the thing to "take a flyer on" to see if I even like the things. My concern really is hot days. I'm probably disinclined to do an epic ride on such days and I get away with one large podium bottle on the frame, but I also ration water to a swallow or two, so I might like to have more.

Also, steepandcheap has the Dakine Hot Laps 2L for pretty good prices. DAKINE Hot Laps 2L Hip Pack | Steep & Cheap


----------



## Premrl77 (11 mo ago)

I think i'm going to buy with the bladder and just have one bottle on the bike. I'm also curious do you people always drink only water or do you u use some special drinks for those longer rides


----------



## wishiwasbiking (Nov 10, 2019)

Premrl77 said:


> I think i'm going to buy with the bladder and just have one bottle on the bike. I'm also curious do you people always drink only water or do you u use some special drinks for those longer rides


I only use water, but drop in nuun electrolyte tablets on hotter days.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Premrl77 said:


> I think i'm going to buy with the bladder and just have one bottle on the bike. I'm also curious do you people always drink only water or do you u use some special drinks for those longer rides


I use the Evoc with a bladder. Like it a lot. 

Water in the bladder, and electrolyte mix in a bottle on the frame.


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

For rides under 2 hours & xc races I bought a Bontrager Rapid Pack which always gets really good reviews. My frame carries two bottles - I almost never put a third bottle in it and only keep wallet,keys,cell + co2's/inflator plus a few light bail-me-out odds and ends (alcohol swab, reuseable ziptie, extra chain link, presta valve)

Not sure if it was a fluke but I lost it on the course of an XC race on a super bumpy section and didn't notice until I finished. Could be user error (I didn't click it all the way maybe?). I found it and all was good but I secure it with an extra piece of velcro now. This was without a bottle too.

Just a word of warning for pack users if you think you might be riding in high intensity cirumstances - the click latch might come undone and unlike a packpack with straps there's no other retention holding it onto you.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

Impetus said:


> I bought an Osprey Seral 7 last year for the "littler rides" where I didn't need much stuff. 1.5L water, and a little room for a snack.
> It was well made and proved durable. really good pack overall, but not without fault. the hose clip magnet was trash. I bought a cheap retractable scuba regulator lanyard and put a split key-ring around the hose. Now when I drop the hose, it 'self-retracts' to my hip.
> View attachment 1978484
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea on the scuba lanyard, never new such a thing existed! Do you happen to have a link?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

rtsideup said:


> Brilliant idea on the scuba lanyard, never new such a thing existed! Do you happen to have a link?


Google ‘gear keeper retractor’. There’s a ton of options, for scuba gear and….anything else you want tethered.
When I worked as a paramedic and later an infantry medic I used them so I couldn’t drop and lose trauma shears or flashlights or other important things.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Got the Hot Laps 2L in from S&C. Nicely made little piece of kit, from outward appearances.

I have a galactically stupid question that I guess I will figure out for myself eventually.

Should these things be tight around your waist, or not so much? Granted, it's still "unfolding" from packaging, and not exactly "conforming" yet, but I tried it on over a polycoolmaxdrifit shirt and until I cinched it down pretty good, seemed like it could slide down, particularly once things got sweaty. And, at that level of cinching, seems like it could kind of cut into your belly. Also, at that level, a bit hard to slide around to easily access the pockets.

This may completely resolve once the "creases" come out of it, I don't know.

I don't see people complaining about them being uncomfortable and I don't KNOW that it would be, but initial wearing impressions were a little awkward.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I’m sure every brand and model fits differently. The Evoc Pro 3L. that I’m using I’ve had it packed full without the bladder full and it was not even noticed on the ride except for slow climbs where I stopped to rest. I then would pull it up, this happened in the beginning of using it. I quickly got used to that feeling and didn’t bother with it. This model has two separate tightening straps for climbing, one tug on them and the pack cinches up a little tighter than normal. Nice feature for sure.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

TwiceHorn said:


> Got the Hot Laps 2L in from S&C. Nicely made little piece of kit, from outward appearances.
> 
> I have a galactically stupid question that I guess I will figure out for myself eventually.
> 
> ...


It took me a couple rides to figure out exactly where I want it, with some readjustments during the rides. The best I can describe is, yes, you want it tight, around the top of your pelvic bone. My pelvic bone helps keep it from sliding down. If it’s hard to breathe with it on, then adjust lower. If it’s sliding down, try raising it or tightening it.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

It occurred to me (I'm slow sometimes), that I could just strap it on and wear it around for a while and at least some of the creases would come out and make it fit better. And, it turns out that it appears that I am wrong about it "cutting" me in the front, even pretty tight.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Bontrager Rapid Pack is the perfect size for 2-3h rides.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

High Above Lookout is very nice. I have the Fidlock version and it’s great to use. Excellent storage space to bulk ratio. Built like a tank and waterproof. It is expensive, however.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Reporting back on the Dakine Hot Laps 2. I tried it with one bottle to test the imbalance. It was comfortable, even with the belt cinched tight. I was a little shocked at how unwieldy the thing is with a bottle in it. You don't think of a water bottle as being particularly heavy, but hang it off a strap and try to strap it around your waist and it becomes quite an unwieldy thing. All that said, it rode fine with one bottle on one side.

A couple of problems that may be cured by other packs, or may just be user error. At one point on my ride, I stopped and was thinking about draining my frame bottle and swapping it with the bag bottle. Before that happened, phone rang.

Note that the Dakine has pretty tight elastic bottle holders. I think it would be quite a feat to remove and particularly re-insert the bottle while riding. It's a bear even standing still. Which is why I was going to swap the bottles between the cage and pack.

As mentioned, with it tight enough to be secure on my hips, it doesn't "turn" around you easily. So I wound up unbuckling it to get the phone. At some point during this operation, the buckle went "all the way out" on the strap. The strap has a keeper and a folded over section for grip and to keep it from running through the buckle.

Nevertheless, I found it pretty difficult to grab the free end of the strap to cinch it up with gloves on. I managed, but didn't get it tight enough, apparently. As a consequence, I could feel it sliding down over my butt as I rode seated. The strap kept it from going any further, but I was afraid to stand up lest it fall far enough down to cause a problem. Maybe the solution here is to tighten it and then buckle it on, but gloves made the whole operation kind of fiddly.

Also, for better or worse, I put it on over my shirttail. Maybe it's better to put it under your shirt, because I seemed to have to fiddle with my shirt under the strap a bit.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (May 14, 2007)

Lab Austere


----------

